# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Небольшой анонс. 1/48 авиа.

## MAX

Готовится к выпуску смоляная модель отечественного реактивного истребителя Як-23 в 48-ом масштабе.
Подробностей пока мало. Производитель отечественный, но имя его, пока, неизвестно. Известно лишь, что комплектация будет приличной. Есть только несколько "шпионских" фото готовых деталей. Сроки выхода - начало осени.

----------


## rotfront

Уже есть от Ardpol. Будет ли отеч. модель интересна? Думаю что да, если цена в пределах 50 зелёных будет. В противном случае нет, т.к. от Ardpol набор хороше укомплектован, приемлимая цена и в сравнении детайлировки расшивки и качество литья намного лучше чем этот нонейм. Короче цена должна в пределах 50 быть, иначе всё коту под хвост.

----------


## Nazar

Отличная новость.
Макс, встаю в очередь. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> в сравнении детайлировки расшивки и качество литья намного лучше чем этот нонейм.


А что у этой модели с расшивкой? Лично я на данных фото, ничего криминального не усмотрел, как в прочем и ничего сверхъестественного, на этих фото сложно такие вещи детально рассмотреть.
Да и по деталировке вопрос открытый, нет ее на фото в том объеме в котором она, по словам Максима, будет.

Так что я совсем не понял критерии такой однобокой оценки и как по мне, так до момента выхода модели или полноценного обзора, именно ее ( оценку )  можно пустить коту под хвост.. :Confused:  :Wink: 

И кстати, а что у этого Ardpol с геометрией?

----------


## rotfront

> А что у этой модели с расшивкой? Лично я на данных фото, ничего криминального не усмотрел, как в прочем и ничего сверхъестественного, на этих фото сложно такие вещи детально рассмотреть.
> Да и по деталировке вопрос открытый, нет ее на фото в том объеме в котором она, по словам Максима, будет.
> 
> Так что я совсем не понял критерии такой однобокой оценки и как по мне, так до момента выхода модели или полноценного обзора, именно ее ( оценку )  можно пустить коту под хвост..
> 
> И кстати, а что у этого Ardpol с геометрией?


Да блин месяц назад продал этот кит, один с нашего клуба насел на меня ну и уломал. Сравнивал на скорую руку, по ходу делали по чертежам из Авиации и Время, отлвки ложились один в один с чертежами. Качество литья можно сравнить со Скале Бюро. Больше ничего сказать не могу, нету его больше...

----------


## rotfront

> ...ничего криминального не усмотрел...


Что-то ниша передней стойки меня смущает... какая-то не правильная она.

----------


## Nazar

Я его недавно на немецком ебее видел за 80 евро, жаба задавила.
Не смог найти ни одного подробного обзора модели, собранные видел, а отливки нет.
Мне интересно, на нем клепка воспроизведена, или это самопал


Модель судя по всему очень достойная, но сложно доступная. :Frown:

----------


## MAX

> Что-то ниша передней стойки меня смущает... какая-то не правильная она.


Вообще-то ниши, как таковой там нет пока (на фото). Только проем под нее. :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

> Мне интересно, на нем клепка воспроизведена, или это самопал


Судя по этой фотке расшивка не совсем корректная. Не то, чтобы совсем неправильная. Петли на лючках, например, не показаны. Да и расположение люков вызывает сомнения.

----------


## Nazar

> Судя по этой фотке расшивка не совсем корректная. Не то, чтобы совсем неправильная. Петли на лючках, например, не показаны. Да и расположение люков вызывает сомнения.


Макс, если деталировка новой модели, будет равна польской, да и еще если она будет геометрически верна и если цена не вылезет за 50-60 баксов ( только не как с Т-50, озвучена цена в 60, а дешевле 110$ ее купить не реально  :Frown: ), то это будет хороший подарок самому себе.

----------


## rotfront

[QUOTE=Nazar;61557]Мне интересно, на нем клепка воспроизведена, или это самопал/QUOTE]

Не, не самопал, уже нанесённая на литниках.

----------


## rotfront

> Судя по этой фотке расшивка не совсем корректная. Не то, чтобы совсем неправильная. Петли на лючках, например, не показаны. Да и расположение люков вызывает сомнения.


Да может, сам знаешь, как делали? По своим-же прототипап наверно и делали. Сколько раз уже встречалось такое, что на экспортных то замок на кабину на другой стороне находился или кабина в другую сторону открывалась и т.д. Короче, теперь хрен докажешь где правда была.

----------


## rotfront

> Не смог найти ни одного подробного обзора модели


Володь, вот тут есть:

http://www.plastikowe.pl/recenzje/48-ardpol48202-jak-23

----------


## Nazar

Спасибо, не плоха игрушка. :Smile:

----------


## rotfront

> Готовится к выпуску смоляная модель отечественного реактивного истребителя Як-23 в 48-ом масштабе.
> Подробностей пока мало. Производитель отечественный, но имя его, пока, неизвестно. Известно лишь, что комплектация будет приличной. Есть только несколько "шпионских" фото готовых деталей. Сроки выхода - начало осени.


Собстно... к какой осени ожидать? :Rolleyes:  А Як-30/32 когда-же ожидать? :Cool:

----------


## Kasatka

Хорошая новость! Обязательно возьму, если кто мне ее сюда передаст =)
Но продолжаю ждать МиГ-9! =)

----------


## MAX

Немного подогрею интерес к модели Як-23. :Smile: 
Вот несколько фото деталей шасси, демонстрирующие уровень деталировки будущей модели. 
Извините за качество фото. Пришлось снимать со вспышкой с большим увеличением. Деталюшки маленькие совсем. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Стойки отличные просто! вери гуд!

----------


## rotfront

Судя по "Глебу" продажа уже началась. Ну цена тоже "глебовская"... ARDPOLский, скажу по качеству очень хороший, и по цене всего 65 зелёных. Как-бы флоп не получился с этой моделью за такие деньги...

----------


## Kasatka

У кого хвост подлинее, хочу упасть!

----------


## rotfront

Да сам-бы не против тоже, но у Глуба принципиально брать не буду, ну накручивает зараза-спекулянт!
А какова реальная Московская цена?

----------


## kfmut

Хе, цена? Разведка донесла, что отложили пока модельку, дескать сначала як-17. али врутъ подлецы?

----------


## rotfront

Незнаю как там "разведка" работает, а Глеб уже "авансом" продаёт, вот!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-48-Neomega-res...item20b3f13455

----------


## kfmut

Он обещает, что будет рассылать в начале октября, значит узнаем через пару недель :-)  цена, конечно, для предзаказа совсем неадекватная...

----------


## FLOGGER

3000, мне кажется, многовато будет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Тут http://www.rconline.net/magazin-2000...m-mig-29.shtml не в 48-м, но тоже авиация.
P.S. Off-top, наверное?

----------


## rotfront

> Тут http://www.rconline.net/magazin-2000...m-mig-29.shtml не в 48-м, но тоже авиация.
> P.S. Off-top, наверное?


Хе-хе... там-же...
http://www.rconline.net/magazin-2000/wm-mig-29/012.jpg

----------


## kfmut

> Хе, цена? Разведка донесла, что отложили пока модельку, дескать сначала як-17. али врутъ подлецы?


Сегодня ещё раз спросил про модель, говорят деки и коробки нет, по кабине вопрос...

----------


## MAX

Вы все еще ждете Як-23? Тогда мы идем к вам! :Biggrin: 
Извините, пока без комментариев. Только конечный продукт. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Красавец!! Беру!
В Тэлфорд привезут?

----------


## rotfront

> Вы все еще ждете Як-23? Тогда мы идем к вам!
> Извините, пока без комментариев. Только конечный продукт.


Не обижайся, но за такие денги... 
Где деталировка в клёпке?
Монолит в крыле с элеронами и закрылками...

Я уже жалею, что ARDPOL продал, наверно опять его возьму.

----------


## Nazar

Надо брать, ждем подробностей и ценник. Надеюсь получится не как с Т-50.

В очередь, сукины дети, в очередь! Отлезь, гнида. Пивная, еще парочку. ... (С)  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

В Телфорд привезут, конечно.
Заклепки видно только на музейный машинах (отмытых до металла и крашеных - перекрашенных). В оригинале Як-23 отличался исключительной чистотой обшивки, не свойственной для наших самолетов той поры. Об этом есть много и воспоминаний, и описаний. Ну и заклепки - это на любителя. Расклепанный - переклепанный Трумпетер, например, что-то вспоминать не хочется. :Wink:  Ну и для профи раскатать заклепки - дело одного дня, если захочется конечно.
Крыло не монолит. Из двух половин с адекватным членением. Закрылки на Як-23 работали от пневматики и в отличие от самолетов с гидроприводом закрылков, на стоянке не опускались сами по себе.
Зато, в отличие от польской модели, здесь есть кусочек двигателя, кабина в лучших традициях одной известной смоляной фирмы и ниши со стойками которые на порядок лучше детализированы чем у поляков.
По цене могу сказать только, что будет вполне адекватная. Впрочем, за торговцев отвечать не могу. Уж какие они проценты накрутят - для меня большой вопрос.

----------


## Марат

В 48-м я не работаю и как бы не моё это дело... Но, как стендовику, мне модель очень нравится и будет (ИМХО) пользоваться успехом. Желаю коммерческой Удачи.

----------


## rotfront

> Уж какие они проценты накрутят - для меня большой вопрос.


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-48-Neomega-res...item20b3f13455

----------


## MAX

:Confused: Накручено очень и очень. Будет дешевле.

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-48-Neomega-res...item20b3f13455


Однако....

----------


## rotfront

> Заклепки видно только на музейный машинах (отмытых до металла и крашеных - перекрашенных). В оригинале Як-23 отличался исключительной чистотой обшивки, не свойственной для наших самолетов той поры. Об этом есть много и воспоминаний, и описаний.


Ну ведь были-же, и никуда от этого не деться.




> Ну и заклепки - это на любителя. Расклепанный - переклепанный Трумпетер, например, что-то вспоминать не хочется. Ну и для профи раскатать заклепки - дело одного дня, если захочется конечно.


Дело не в том, что кто хочет тот сделает, а в том, что за эти деньги человек ожидает эксклюзивный продукт.
А чем Трумп неустраивает? Они уже давно доказали свои возможности которые можно в пластмассе достичь. Или есть другие производители которые лучьше делают?




> Крыло не монолит. Из двух половин с адекватным членением.


Я имел ввиду половинки монолитные. Извеняй, если не так выразился.




> Закрылки на Як-23 работали от пневматики и в отличие от самолетов с гидроприводом закрылков, на стоянке не опускались сами по себе.


Практика показывает, что моделестроитель любит модели с хорошей деталировкой, особенно если это касается смоляных моделей. Даю гарантию, что 99% построили-бы эту модель с выпущеной механикой. А для критиков которые матчастью страдют можно пилота в кабину посадить, и попробуй потом доказать, что самолёт только что не приземлился.





> Впрочем, за торговцев отвечать не могу.


А в чём проблемма самим торговать? Зачем посредники? Или завязян на них, т.к. эти проэкты фининсируют?





> Накручено очень и очень. Будет дешевле.


Як-9У тогда за 71 доллар продавал - сейчас 110.
А Т-50 ???!!! Да это-ж маразм!
А то, что дешевле будет - сомневаюсь я. Может пара китов, которые "по случайности" в московские магазины попадут чуть дешевле будут, а основная партия... цена уже установлена. Так-что не надо людей успокаивать, реально надо на это смотреть.

----------


## MAX

Сложно что-то доказывать убежденному человеку. Убежденному, в хорошем смысле этого слова. :Smile: 
Вы так напираете на цену. Спешу заверить, что окончательной цены на эту модель не знает даже производитель. Пока не посчитали. Еще не напечатана полиграфия даже (коробка), а вы мне чью-то цену на Е-бее показывайте. Глеб, может быть льет эти модели? Никому еще ни одной модели не передавалось. Торопитесь Вы.
Предлагаете самим торговать? А как Вы себе это представляете? Поделитесь, хотя бы в общих чертах.

----------


## rotfront

> Предлагаете самим торговать? А как Вы себе это представляете? Поделитесь, хотя бы в общих чертах.


МАХ, извени, но так и хочется старую русскую пословицу вспомнить:
"Не смеши п..., она и так смешная".

Такие вещи делаете, а свой сайт нехиляем?
Реклама сайту? Да зачем она вам? Только свистнуть, что вы есть, так все сами потянутся.
На худой конец - тот-же EBAY.

Кто-то на вас деньги делает, а сами боитесь голову поднять!

----------


## Kasatka

да хоть через нас - **airforce.ru. Магазин подключим и вперед.. торгуйте.

----------


## MAX

Сергей, другими словами, ты предлагаешь бросить все проекты и месяца на два - три подвязаться с почтой, встречами с заказчиками и т.п.?
Предположим, ты - производишь что-то. Ты занят только этим процессом - как сделать мастер, как правильно его расчленить, как правильно залить в силикон и достать от туда, будет ли хорошо (без брака) проливаться, как сделать инструкцию и коробку с декалью и еще массу вопросов решаешь по ходу, касающихся только модели. И вот все готово. И цену ты посчитал, которая покрывает расходы и дает чуть-чуть заработать на следующий проект. Причем эта цена оказывается адекватной и меньшей чем у конкурентов. Да, и учти, что ты, при всем при этом, один всем занимаешься. Ну или в двоем с приятелем, в крайнем случае.
Представил такой расклад?
И вот теперь прикинь, что тебе будет удобнее, быстрее и выгоднее сделать - организовать свою торговую сеть (самому заморочится с почтой и пр.) Представь, что надо отправить 40-50 посылок.
Или же, к тебе приходит "дядя", платит тебе твою цену (причем не за одну модель, а, скажем, забирает сразу весь тираж) и сам же все увозит. В итоге, у тебя есть деньги на новый проект, время на реализацию этого проекта и никаких головных болей. 
Какой вариант ты выберешь? Только честно. :Wink:

----------


## Марат

Я так понял, что Вы работаете один над мастером, уважаемый MAX? ИМХО, можно нанять  для почтовых дел сотрудника, а договоры с заказчиками вести на сайте через личку. В "Магазине"  на сайте - реклама продукции, в личке  - договоры. Надо расширять производство. Извеняюсь, если влез не в тему.

----------


## kfmut

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...ryid_2193.html 
Здесь пишут, что новинка уже в продаже, кто-нибудь сумел заглянуть в коробочку и оценить лично?

----------


## Nazar

> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...ryid_2193.html 
> Здесь пишут, что новинка уже в продаже, кто-нибудь сумел заглянуть в коробочку и оценить лично?


В конце ветки

http://www.rumodelism.com/forum/read...3#reply_300413

----------


## kfmut

> В конце ветки
> 
> http://www.rumodelism.com/forum/read...3#reply_300413


Спасибо! ценник получается в районе 1700-1800 руб, блин, хочется купить  :Frown:  Ещё бы фотографий кабинки посмотреть...

ЗЫ что-то нехорошая тенденция наметидась - "перемывать кости" моделям, которые ещё даже  в продаже не появилась...

----------


## KAJUK

=kfmut;6631

ЗЫ что-то нехорошая тенденция наметидась - "перемывать кости" моделям, которые ещё даже  в продаже не появилась...

Как раз очень хорошая тенденция,если производитель ЗАХОЧЕТ прислушаться к не самым плохим замечаниям и устранить какие-то косяки ИМХО..
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Вот кабина.

----------


## Марат

Добрый всем день. Я не знаток материальной части летательных аппаратов и не лезу в споры по поводу ошибок в мастере. Материальную часть и конструктивные особенности прототипа изучаю, когда начинаю собирать модель. ИМХО, что не надо кастерить Мастера и его мастер-модель. Думаю, что это огромный труд и нелёгкая творческая работа. Я, как стендовик, уже благодарен, что они есть (Мастера). Довести модель до ума на основе, которую дал мне Мастер - моя задача. И это мой огромный труд.

----------


## Nazar

Макс, а ремни травленные что-ли? Или мне кажется.

----------


## MAX

Мое скромное искусство покраски. :Rolleyes:  Все смола.

----------


## Марат

Извените за тафтологию, но мастерски сработанная мастер-модель, отличная деталировка и Ваше "скромное" искусство покраски выше всяких похвал.

----------


## kfmut

> Как раз очень хорошая тенденция,если производитель ЗАХОЧЕТ прислушаться к не самым плохим замечаниям и устранить какие-то косяки ИМХО..


Александр, это применимо для деталировки модели и т.п., но сравнивать геометрию по двум фотографии в ракурсе 1/4 - это ИМХО полный бред. Вспомните массовую истерию на "скейле" по поводу выхода звездинского "мессера" и высосанными(на тот момент) из пальца косяками, кому оно надо было? Или свежий пример: звездинский Ми-24 оплевали за "упрощенную" кабинку с декалькой, а реальный результат-то более чем достойный!




> Вот кабина.


Спасибо большое!

----------


## KAJUK

=kfmut;66321]Александр, это применимо для деталировки модели и т.п., но сравнивать геометрию по двум фотографии в ракурсе 1/4 - это ИМХО полный бред. 


Это ИМХО,как раз наоборот!!!!!Извините,но самое точное как раз сравнение с прототипом по ракурсам!!!!
А.К.

----------


## kfmut

Хе-х, одно дело когда реальная моделька в руках и можно сравнивать с доступным набором информации, а точнее со своим сформированым представлением о геометрии, другое дело сравнивать две фотографии с неизвестными параметрами съемки; я на примере чертежей уже показывал, что можно подобрать фото для любой нужной версии :-)

----------


## Nazar

> Вспомните массовую истерию на "скейле" по поводу выхода звездинского "мессера" и высосанными(на тот момент) из пальца косяками, кому оно надо было?


что-бы не быть голословными, давайте говорить ссылками, покажите мне, создателю и администратору сайта scalemodels, массовую истерию по поводу Звездовского мессера, с самого первого дня обсуждения, все знали, что в этом проекте участвует Мансур....
Короче, ссылки на истерию будьте любезны.

Вот уж по кому была истерия, так это по Су-27 от ICM

----------


## kfmut

> что-бы не быть голословными, давайте говорить ссылками, покажите мне, создателю и администратору сайта scalemodels, массовую истерию по поводу Звездовского мессера, с самого первого дня обсуждения, все знали, что в этом проекте участвует Мансур....
> Короче, ссылки на истерию будьте любезны.


Владимир, у вас там для незарегистрированных пользователей поиск не работает, поэтому я не буду столь любезным ;-) Если помните, то результатом той большой ветки (или их было даже две?) было предложение Демченко делать group-build в темную(!)




> Вот уж по кому была истерия, так это по Су-27 от ICM


Кстати да, а что было после выхода :-D, но конкретные модели не так важны как само это явление в целом.

----------


## Nazar

> Владимир, у вас там для незарегистрированных пользователей поиск не работает, поэтому я не буду столь любезным ;-)


Так а что мешает зарегистрироваться?

----------


## kfmut

> Так а что мешает зарегистрироваться?


Если вопрос с конкретной веткой принципиальный, то я её без поиска найду, но чуть позже...

----------


## MAX

Коллеги, что вы припираетесь? :Wink: 
В любом случае, модель уже сделана и продается. Она, собственно, как и все модели не идеальна. У нее можно найти недостатки. Но, если честно, то у польской модели этих недостатков поболе найти можно. Не смотря и на клепку и на, якобы, более "красивый" нос.
Предлогаю, перевести тему в практическую плоскость. Если кто уже собрался делать наш новый Як-23, то милости просим. Можно и новую тему, а можно и в этой ветке продолжить. Мои потуги по постройке можно в расчет не брать. За 7,5 дней модель не построишь. Это просто была проверка на сходимость и возможнось. Модель сходится. Есть небольшие "тонкие" моменты, которые надо просто аккуратно сделать. Если у кого будут вопросы по сборке - с удовольствием помогу советом.

----------


## Nazar

> Если вопрос с конкретной веткой принципиальный, то я её без поиска найду, но чуть позже...


Да что Вы, конечно не принципиальный, про регистрацию я вообще в другом контексте спрашивал, просто у нас частенько бывают проблемы с авторизацией на форуме и я подумал что причина в этом. :Smile:

----------


## Виталий Репин

Сегодня параллельно Як-15 начал строить Як-23 от Неомеги. За 3 часа собрал и покрасил кабину и склеил фюзеляж. Сходимость очень хорошая, лучше, чем у неомеговского Туннана. Единственное, пришлось немного подточить полик у кабины снизу, так как в него упиралась ниша основного шасси. Этот момент совсем несложный Такими темпами за выходные можно и до покраски дойти:) Фото плохое - мобильник. Может завтра по-лучше отфотаю.

----------


## MAX

О! Как я рад! Вот это по нашему. Очень приятно видеть.
Вы правильно с полом кабины поступили. Чтобы совсем хорошо садился на свое место центроплан, можно подточить ниши шасси изнутри. Когда ниши шасси соберете на клею (центральная деталь с боковыми маленькими деталями) прямо по ним немного пройтись надфилем, снять пару десяток. Маленькие (боковые) детали ниш не перепутайте, когда будете устанавливать. На них есть стрелочки (нацарапаны с внутренней стороны). Вот эти стрелочки должны смотреть на носок крыла.
И самое главное. Нижнюю половинку крыла лучше отпилить от литника с запасом 1-1,5мм, а потом подгонять к фюзеляжу. Тут не совсем удачная стыковка деталей - пришлось идти на компромис выбрав такое членение деталей.

----------


## Nazar

> Сегодня параллельно Як-15 начал строить Як-23 от Неомеги. За 3 часа собрал и покрасил кабину и склеил фюзеляж. Сходимость очень хорошая, лучше, чем у неомеговского Туннана. Единственное, пришлось немного подточить полик у кабины снизу, так как в него упиралась ниша основного шасси. Этот момент совсем несложный Такими темпами за выходные можно и до покраски дойти:) Фото плохое - мобильник. Может завтра по-лучше отфотаю.


Удачи в постройке, клепку катать будете?

----------


## Виталий Репин

> О! Как я рад! Вот это по нашему. Очень приятно видеть.
> Вы правильно с полом кабины поступили. Чтобы совсем хорошо садился на свое место центроплан, можно подточить ниши шасси изнутри. Когда ниши шасси соберете на клею (центральная деталь с боковыми маленькими деталями) прямо по ним немного пройтись надфилем, снять пару десяток. Маленькие (боковые) детали ниш не перепутайте, когда будете устанавливать. На них есть стрелочки (нацарапаны с внутренней стороны). Вот эти стрелочки должны смотреть на носок крыла.
> И самое главное. Нижнюю половинку крыла лучше отпилить от литника с запасом 1-1,5мм, а потом подгонять к фюзеляжу. Тут не совсем удачная стыковка деталей - пришлось идти на компромис выбрав такое членение деталей.


Спасибо, Макс! Давай на "ты". Вчера видел твой 23-й вживую у Леши, он-то меня и вдохновил на сборку) 
Ниши я уже собрал, стрелочки увидел вовремя. Центроплан подгонял по передней кромке, сначала приклеил ее. Задняя часть немного "внатяг" встала. Зашпаклевал места стыков. Очень понравилось что верхние половинки крыла не по зализу отрезаны. Удобно вышкуривать, оставляя зализы невредимыми. На фото то, что успел сделать за воскресное утро)

----------


## Виталий Репин

> Удачи в постройке, клепку катать будете?


Спасибо, Владимир. Можно на "ты".

Клепку катать скорее всего не буду. Мне понравился Як-23-й Макса, он без клепки хорошо смотрится. Вот на Як-15 накатал клепку, его буду делать покоцанным, а Як-23 хочется сделать чистым.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Если у кого будут вопросы по сборке - с удовольствием помогу советом.


Помог-бы хто с приобретением.......... :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> Помог-бы хто с приобретением..........


Высылай мне до 6 ноября деньги на модель и кабину на Ту-22M, а я в Москве у Макса зеберу и тебе вышлю.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Высылай мне до 6 ноября деньги на модель и кабину на Ту-22M, а я в Москве у Макса зеберу и тебе вышлю.


Спасибо ,Володя !
В личку отписал.

----------


## Witaj

> Если помните, то результатом той большой ветки (или их было даже две?) было предложение Демченко делать group-build в темную(!)


Это была т.н. дуэль, хотя, в случае с тем мессером, получилась, скорее, массовая "драка". Итог - 14 собранных и показанных звездинских Фридрихов. Разве это плохо? Это же хорошо. Это замечательно, когда народ занимается сборкой моделей, а не впустую клацает "языками", только обсуждая эти самые модели. Поэтому я тогда и предложил заняться делом, что бы свернуть пустые разговоры, слюнявые восторги и критику, якобы, высосанную из пальца.

----------


## kfmut

> Это была т.н. дуэль, хотя, в случае с тем мессером, получилась, скорее, массовая "драка". Итог - 14 собранных и показанных звездинских Фридрихов. Разве это плохо? Это же хорошо. Это замечательно, когда народ занимается сборкой моделей, а не впустую клацает "языками", только обсуждая эти самые модели. Поэтому я тогда и предложил заняться делом, что бы свернуть пустые разговоры, слюнявые восторги и критику, якобы, высосанную из пальца.


Собранные модели всегда хорошо и замечательно :-), я просто пытался хоть как-то обозначить ветку, о которой говорил... Но речь не об этом, а о вышеозначенном Явлении :-), по-моему, раньше как-то проще относились к появлению новых моделей. Вот ещё один свежий маленький примерчик http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_26049.html

ЗЫ пример со "скейла" без всякого злого умысла и намеков, просто "скейл" один из немногих модельных ресурсов, которые я регулярно посещаю...

----------


## Nazar

Так разве оно плохо, обсуждение еще не вышедших, но уже представленных моделей.
Несколько лет назад, здесь обсуждались косяки Трумповского Су-24, благодаря этому. некоторые косяки они исправили, но заразы и новых наделали.
А с Та-152 действительно что-то не то.

----------


## Witaj

> пример со "скейла" без всякого злого умысла и намеков...


Да я это понял. Этот пример очень показателен в плане того, как народ любит обсуждать то, что в руках ещё не держал. :) Плохо это или хорошо, но факт, как говорится, налицо. 
Конечно, Фридрих Звезды не без недостатков как в плане копийности, так и в плане собираемости (я собрал уже два этих мессера и проблемы были одинаковые), но всегда хорошо бы сначала пощупать, покрутить перед глазами да попробовать собрать, а потом уже и выносить вердикты. И, кстати, самые рьяные обсуждальщики отказались от участия в коллективной сборке. И я сомневаюсь, что они вообще, когда-нибудь, соберут эту модель... :)

----------


## MAX

Отлично подмечено! Парадокс. Кто, вроде как, больше всех ищет косяки, тот в итоге оказывается "теоретиком". На самом деле, именно это больше всего веселит. Меня, по крайней мере. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Отлично подмечено! Парадокс. Кто, вроде как, больше всех ищет косяки, тот в итоге оказывается "теоретиком". На самом деле, именно это больше всего веселит. Меня, по крайней мере.


Макс, ну это не парадокс, это старая истина

*Кто не умеет  писать, становится критиком* :Wink: 
В нашем деле то-же самое. Но с другой стороны, если критика объективна, даже от человека, который не сделал ни одну модель в своей жизни, к ней нужно прислушиваться.
Как пример, при всем моем Большом уважении к Мансуру, я уверен, что он объективно откритикует  практически любую модель 109го, но вот ни одной собранной его модели я ни разу не видел, так что-же, не прислушиваться к его критике?
Просто ее нужно фильтровать и отсеивать ненужное.

----------


## Марат

Критика - вещь полезная, если она конструктивная, без иронии, сарказма и злобы. Делать мастера  решаются не все, а критиками, после появления модели, становятся почти 100%. Мы потеряем навыки мастерить, изобретать, экспериментировать, если все модели будут точны и без изъянов.

----------


## kfmut

> Так разве оно плохо, обсуждение еще не вышедших, но уже представленных моделей.


Нет конечно, в обсуждении ничего плохого нет, но, во-первых, всё чаще забывается принцип "сначала похвали, а потом можешь поругать", во-вторых, бывает, что представленная модель имеет очень отдаленное сходство с будущим продуктом, например, помните первое публичное появление ла-5фн от Звезды на нюрнбергской выставке/ярмарке или в 2007, или в 2008 году и последующие её обсуждение? Так она вообще никак не была связана с тем, что потом стало одной из лучших моделей года. На той же выставке RoG засветил свой будущий Ганнет в 72-ом...который реально был плохо собранной моделью ЕМНИП NOVO :-), конечный продукт к ней естественно тоже никакого отношения не имел.




> Несколько лет назад, здесь обсуждались косяки Трумповского Су-24, благодаря этому. некоторые косяки они исправили, но заразы и новых наделали.


Я плохо помню данную историю, но если не ошибаюсь, то Kasatka *специально* просил посмотреть косяки и предоставил *CADовские снимки* числом больше одного :-)




> А с Та-152 действительно что-то не то.


По-моему, из-за того что снимали с рук без вспышки при слабом освещении, то использовался короткофокусный конец зум-объектива с бо'льшей светосилой, и поэтому имеются некоторые перспективные искажения, как-то так.

----------


## kfmut

> ...пример очень показателен в плане того, как народ любит обсуждать то, что в руках ещё не держал...но всегда хорошо бы сначала пощупать, покрутить перед глазами да попробовать...потом уже и выносить вердикты


А теперь поговорим о женщинах :-D:-D:-D

----------


## Nazar

> Я плохо помню данную историю, но если не ошибаюсь, то Kasatka *специально* просил посмотреть косяки и предоставил *CADовские снимки* числом больше одного :-)


Я передавал диск, с каждой отснятой деталью.
Еще до Сергея, за год ( когда у меня на сайте был опубликован первый валк, на Су-24МР, мне пришло письмо из китая, с просьбой предоставить информацию по данному самолету, для якобы планируемой модели, обещали золотые горы, но дальше слов дело не пошло....

----------


## rotfront

Кто-нибудь может внести ясность на такую инфу?
Имеется ввиду 48 масштаб.

http://www.modelimex.com/Seznam.aspx?Search=jak-23

----------


## Виталий Репин

А моделька давно уже готова)) Моя оценка - 5 с плюсом! Еще раз прошу прощения за фото.

----------


## Марат

Виталий, добротная работа. Жаль мало фото.

----------


## Уокер

И все же что с носом у нее не то...

----------


## FLOGGER

Конечно, это за версту видно.

----------


## rotfront

Такое ощущение, что ВЗ не по размерам. Или?

----------


## Nazar

*Виталий Репин*

Отснимите пожалуйста модель в разных ракурсах. Строго с боков, строго сверху, спереди и в три четверти, хочется понять геометрию носовой части.

----------


## Виталий Репин

Владимир, у меня нет фотоаппарата. На телефон фотать не комильфо совсем. Як будет на выставке, там и сможете рассмотреть его поближе.

----------


## Nazar

> Владимир, у меня нет фотоаппарата. На телефон фотать не комильфо совсем. Як будет на выставке, там и сможете рассмотреть его поближе.


Понял Виталий, спасибо.
Я то его посмотрю, хотя для себя решение брать уже принял. Я о других думал, так сказать что-бы коллективный разум подключить. :Smile:

----------


## rotfront

> И все же что с носом у нее не то...


Вот, полазил в сети и обнаружил, как я и предпологал, следующие бяки.

----------


## Уокер

> Вот, полазил в сети и обнаружил, как я и предпологал, следующие бяки.


Володя, да там такие баталии уже были... читал уже, хотелось бы все же прояснить вопрос благо модель уже собрана, вот бы ее теперь отснять как следует...

----------


## MAX

http://litnik.fotovalkirumodelism.com/page.php?page=355

----------


## Виталий Репин

Вот почти готов к покраске второй Як-23. Этот делаю на заказ. Клепку накатал.

----------


## Уокер

Пятнашка загляденье!    Все же не дает покоя эта "ведрообразность" носа, в чертежи клали?

----------


## Виталий Репин

Спасибо! В чертежи из книги Marian Mikolajczuk "Yak-23 The First Yakovlev Jet Fighters" ложится хорошо. Просто реально с разных ракурсов нос выглядит по-разному.

----------


## kfmut

Специально для г-на Закореева ;-)

----------


## kfmut

...и последний картинК


Вчера была возможность поглядеть и поснимать на местном клубе, модель очень понравилась проработкой и исполнением.

----------


## Baiji

> Вчера была возможность поглядеть и поснимать на местном клубе, модель очень понравилась проработкой и исполнением.


Максим, каково же резюме?
"Проблема с носом" есть, или "проблемы с носом" нет?

----------


## kfmut

> Максим, каково же резюме?
> "Проблема с носом" есть, или "проблемы с носом" нет?


Не-е, это вы решайте без меня ;-)

----------


## Виталий Репин

Все-таки классный самолет, этот Як-23! А модель просто радует!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, модель выглядит весьма и весьма!
Основной металлик какой использовали, Виталий, и какой лак?

----------


## Виталий Репин

Спасибо! Основной металлик - Саньо Гюнзе Супер-металлик Shine Alluminium. По-моему так. Лак - акриловый X-22 от Тамии. Темный оттенок - Алклад Дарк Алюминий, задувал прямо по лаку тонким слоем.

----------


## Nazar

Кромка канала Вз как-то туповато выглядит, или это игра света?

----------


## Виталий Репин

Да посмотрел сейчас вроде нормальная округлая.

----------


## Уокер

> Максим, каково же резюме?
> "Проблема с носом" есть, или "проблемы с носом" нет?


ИМХО есть все таки.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вопрос к знатокам:удалось-ли мне методом пиления,привести переднюю часть модели в соответствие с оригиналом ?

----------


## MAX

Удалось. :Wink:

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Удалось.


Ну,Слава Богу! :Wink:  Тогда едем дальше.
И сразу вопросиков парочка:Нижняя часть фюзеля,за соплом,я так понимаю усиленна жаропрочными накладками,окрашенна типа цвета gun metall ?
И еще,Максим:в наборе есть детальки количеством три штуки,я так понял это какие-то замки,то-ли на шитки  ниш шасси,то-ли еще на что-то.Ни как не могу найти место,куда их приспособить.

----------


## Уокер

Суперски получается! Совсем другой нос и совсем другой вид сразу стал. отличный перепил!

----------


## MAX

Женя, покажи фото деталек.
Если это маленькие крючечки такие на пятке, то это замки убранного положения стоек. Они в нишах крепятся. В маленькой нише, рядом с гидроцилиндром уборки - выпуска стоек шасси. А в передней нише - на потолке, в районе рычага вилки колеса. Если я правильно понял о чем речь.
Жаропрочные панели по цвету не сильно отличаются. Они темнее аллюминия, но не совсем уж ганметалл. Это нержавейка была.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Суперски получается! Совсем другой нос и совсем другой вид сразу стал. отличный перепил!


Муса,Спасибо !

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Женя, покажи фото деталек.
> Если это маленькие крючечки такие на пятке, то это замки убранного положения стоек. Они в нишах крепятся. В маленькой нише, рядом с гидроцилиндром уборки - выпуска стоек шасси. А в передней нише - на потолке, в районе рычага вилки колеса. Если я правильно понял о чем речь.
> Жаропрочные панели по цвету не сильно отличаются. Они темнее аллюминия, но не совсем уж ганметалл. Это нержавейка была.


Да,Максим,эти самые деталюшки.Теперь все ясно.Спасибо !

----------


## skyhowk

> Вопрос к знатокам:удалось-ли мне методом пиления,привести переднюю часть модели в соответствие с оригиналом ?


Супер! А как добивались такого результата?

----------


## Baiji

> Супер! А как добивались такого результата?


Присоединюсь. Расскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Теоретически и в принципе,ничего сложного:выточил из пластика новую обечайку ВЗ,шириной примерно 1/3 длинны носовой ниши шасси,за тем подогнал ее к оставшейся передней части корпуса.На практике-же,столкнетесь с недостаточной толщиной материала в месте стыка(при пришлифовке),обнажениии внутренних дефектов литья((пузырей,каверн и т.д.)второй пункт не обязателен,индивидуален,за  висит от литья)).
Ну а дальше,клин ВЗ:подгонка по высоте и форме;для схожести с оригиналом,обязательно делать клин ВЗ в поперечном сечении значительно шире предложенного,особенно в нижней его части.
Все вышесказанное,лично мое ИМХО.

----------


## skyhowk

Для моего ума ниже среднего ни чего не понятно.Извините,если возможно,покажите с прорисовками по фото что и куда.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

> Для моего ума ниже среднего ни чего не понятно.Извините,если возможно,покажите с прорисовками по фото что и куда.


У меня с умом тоже проблемы,я при помощи его,только напильник освоить сумел.А вот всякие Фотошопы,наложения на фоты,и прочие прорисовки,увы ни как . :Confused: Извините. :Redface:

----------


## fsl

Да теперь модель стала похожа на протатип,большой РЕСПЕКТ.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Спасибо.Стараюсь стараться.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот,такой-вот "корявец" в конечном счете склеился.......

----------


## FLOGGER

Евгений, меня всегда Ваши модели приятно поражают своей, какой-то, отточенностью и изяществом. Очень здорово! Красивая модель!

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Спасибо,Валерий !

----------


## Казанец

> Вот,такой-вот "корявец" в конечном счете склеился.......


На КАРОПКЕ уже отметился, восторгнулся.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то не нашел я на КАРОПКЕ его. Ссылочку не кинете?

----------

